# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  طراحی سایت صرافی ارز دیجیتال

## amingifts

*طراحی سایت صرافی ارز دیجیتال*
کریپتوکارنسی با نام‌های زیادی عرضه می‌شود. احتمالاً در مورد برخی از محبوب ترین انواع ارزهای دیجیتال مانند بیت کوین، لایت کوین و اتریوم خوانده اید. ارزهای دیجیتال به طور فزاینده ای جایگزین محبوب برای پرداخت های آنلاین هستند.
در این روز ها به شدت درخواست ها برای خرید و فروش ارزهای دیجیتال بالا و به مراتب کسب سود از این بازار ها آسان تر از همیشه هست.
*به همین دلیل راه اندازی یک وب سایت ارز دیجیتال میتواند سود زیادی برای شما به همراه داشته باشد**.*
*مراحل راه اندازی وب سایت صرافی ارز دیجیتال*
*بررسی دمو*
بررسی دمو و انتخاب نوع راه اندازی وب سایت ارز دیجیتال.
*انتخاب سامانه*
خرید سامانه ارز دیجیتال متناسب با نیاز های خود.
*نصب و راه اندازی*
نصب و راه اندازی اسکریپت توسط ما به صورت رایگان انجام می گردد.
*شروع کسب و کار*
تبریک میگوییم شما در حال حاظر مدیر یک وب سایت خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال حرفه ای هستید.
*درآمد راه اندازی سایت صرافی ارز دیجیتال*
*روش های کسب در آمد از وب سایت خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال به چند صورت می باشد**.*
*دریافت کارمزد در بازار سریع**:*
در بازار معاملاتی سریع و یا همان بازار تومانی شما با توجه به پنل مدیریتی که در دسترستان قرار دارد میتوانید کامزد این معاملات را تعیین کنید.
کامزد این معاملات به صورت مجزا قابلیت تعیین بر روی تتر و یا سایر ارزها (مثل بیت کوین ، اتریوم …) را دارد.
*دریافت کارمزد در بازار معاملاتی حرفه ای (ترید)**.*
شما با این سامانه قابلیت راه اندازی سایتی مشابه بایننس ، کوکوین ،کوینکس و … را دارید و میتوانید بازارهای تتری (بر پایه تتر) را ایجاد کنید.
جذابیت خرید و فروش در این بازار ها بسیار زیاد و تعداد معاملات معمولا قابل توجه می باشد. که شما با دریافت کارمزد از این معاملات کارمزد قابل توجهی را دریافت خواهید کرد.
*روش بعدی کسب درآمد از این سامانه عضویت** vip* *و حالت سیگال دهی می باشد**.*
در این روش شما از کاربران برای دریافت اخبار و سیگنال های vip به صورت ماهیانه ، سالیانه  و … حق عضویت دریافت میکنید.
که تمامی پکیج ها توسط شما قابلیت ثبت و ویرایش را دارند.

*انواع طراحی سایت ارز دیجیتال*

نمونه هایی که با این سامانه قابلیت راه اندازی دارد به شرح زیر می باشد.
*راه اندازی صرافی** otc:*
خرید و فروش otc به نوعی از خرید و فروش گفته می شود که کارگزار یک سمت معامله می باشد و در خواست های خرید و فروش کاربران توسط کارگزار انجام می گردد.
در این اسکریپت صرافی otc همان معاملات تومانی می باشد که در این روش کاربر ارز را از شما خریداری و یا به شما می فروشد.
در سامانه otc شما یک طرف معامله هستید و ارز کاربر را به تومان و یا تومان کاربر را به ارز دیجیتال تبدیل می کنید.
*راه اندازی صرافی** p2p:*
خرید و فروش کریپتو در بازار P2P برخلاف صرافی‌های سنتی دو طرفه می باشد.
معاملات همتا به همتا (P2P) نوعی روش مبادله ارزهای دیجیتال است که به معامله گران اجازه می دهد بدون نیاز به شخص ثالث برای تسهیل تراکنش ها، مستقیماً با یکدیگر معامله کنند.
*چرا اسکریپت کریپتو پرو*

راه اندازی سریع
راه اندازی سریع پس از خرید

امنیت بالا
ورود دو مرحله ای،احراز هویت کاربران…

سرعت و بهینه سازی
سرعت و بهینه بودن جهت لود سریع وب سایت

رعایت الگوریتم های سئو
در ادامه به اهمیت سئو در طراحی سایت ارز دیجیتال خواهیم پرداخت

کیف پول ارزی ریالی
کیف پول ارزی ریالی (با قابلیت واریز و برداشت آنی)

معاملات آنی و هوشمند
پشتیبانی از معاملات حرفه ای و p2p به صورت اتوماتیک

قابلیت اتصال به صرافی های بزرگ دنیا
قابلیت اتصال به صرافی های بزرگ دنیا(بایننس ، کوکوین)

حسابداری پیشرفته
پنل حسابداری جهت محااسبه میزان سود مدیر سایت در بازه های مختلف

تنظیمات حرفه ای
تنظیمات حرفه ای و پیشرفته در مانند. میزان کارمزدها ، واریز و برداشت اتوماتیک یا دستی ،متن و تصویر احراز هویت،تنظیمات سئو و….

واریز و برداشت اتوماتیک
واریز و برداشت اتوماتیک و یا دستی به انتخاب مدیر سایت

روش های کسب در آمد متنوع
روش های کسب در امد از این سامانه در بالا توضیح داده شد

قابلیت ارائه اپ اندروید و IOS
در هنگام خرید سامانه ارزدیجیتال امکان درخواست اپلیکیشن اندروید و ios نیز وجود دارد

ریسپانسیو واکنشگرا
در طراحی سایت و اپلیکیشن صرافی ارز دیجیتال تمام موارد کاربر پسند بودن رعایت شده.

سیستم بندی پیشرفته مدیران
امکان تعریف مدیر با دسترسی های متنوع به عنوان مثال شما میتونید مدیری تعریف کنید که تنها به بخش ارزها دسترسی داشته باشد.

سیستم پرسش و پاسخ (تیکیتینگ) حرفه ای
امکان ثبت تیکیت توسط کاربر و مدیر به صورت دو طرفه و تعاملی وجود دارد

ورود دو مرحله ای کاربران
ورود دو مرحله ای کاربران توسط :  *Google authenticator* *sms*  *email*

سطح بندی پیشرفته کاربران
سطح بندی کاربران با توجه به میزان خرید آنها به صورت اتوماتیک

پنل کسب درآمد
پنل کسب درآمد و زیر مجموعه گیری برای کاربران که میزان کارمزد و … توسط مدیر تنظیم میگردد

درگاه بانکی
قابلیت اتصال به هر درگاه بانکی به انتخاب شما

تعریف رمزارز
تعریف بی نهایت رمز ارز

تعریف بازارمعاملاتی
تعریف بی نهایت بازار معاملاتی

کدنویسی حرفه ای و استاندارد
کد نویسی حرفه ای و استفاده از برترین فریم ورک های دنیا

ماشین حساب آنلاین قیمت
ماژول ماشین حساب حرفه ای جهت برآورد قیمت توسط کاربر

بزورسانی منظم
ما هموراره هسته اصلی این سامانه را از لحاظ امنیتی و کیفیتی چک و بروزرسانی می نماییم
*چرا سئو در طراحی سایت ارز دیجیتال اهمیت دارد*
با توجه به گسترده بودن بازار ارز دیجیتال تبلیغات برگ برنده شما در راه اندازی ارز دیجیتال می باشد.
که سئو نیز نوعی تبلیغات پربازده بوده که کمترین هزینه را در میان پکیج ای تبلیغاتی دارد و شما با رفتن به صفحات بالای موتورهای جستجو شانس بهره مندی از تعداد مشتری و درنهایت دریافت سود بیشتر را خواهید داشت.
*اهمیت سرعت وب سایت صرافی ارزدیجیتال*
در موارد مهم طراحی سایت ارز دیجیتال سرعت و بهینه بودن وب سایت میباشد.
اینگونه وب سایت ها با توجه به اهمیت برخط و آنلاین بودن معاملات باید از سرعت قابل توجهی برخوردار بوده که کاربر در هنگام خرید و یا فروش دچار اختلاف قیمت با دیگر صرافی ها نشود.
*تکنولوژی های استفاده شده*
جهت راه اندازی *اسکریپت صرافی ارز دیجیتال* بسته به مکان از زبان ها و فریمورک های متفاوتی استفاده شده که به شرح زیر می باشد.
زبان برنامه نویسی p2p با فریمورک قدرتمند لاراول.
Node js
Vuejs
Socket io
Redis
Livewire
Javascript
Jquery

----------


## amingifts

*طراحی سایت صرافی ارز دیجیتال
جهت دریافت مشاوره رایگان با کارشناسان ما در ارتباط باشید.*تلفن ثابت: 03136261556 الی 7
همراه: 09109909006 الی 7
واتس آپ : 09109909006
تلگرام https://t.me/webazin1

----------

